# How to catch turkey drippings on my Brinkman Gourmet Charcoal Smoker?



## thegreez (Nov 14, 2012)

I need some help.  My wife has bestowed upon me the honor of cooking the Thanksgiving turkey this year.  I have decided to smoke it, and I had a blast making modifications to my Brinkman to allow me better control.  My question is this - How do I make gravy?  The water bowl is directly beneath the turkey, so the drippings should drip into that.  I will then have a very watery mixture of turkey drippings/fat.  Is there a way to separate the turkey drippings from the water?  Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## frosty (Nov 14, 2012)

You can also search for Chef JJ's Aus Jus above, and get many more hints on how to make the best gravies and sauces.

Here is a lnk to ONE of many.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115153/prime-rib-christmas-with-chef-jimmy-j-s-au-jus

You can take the drippings, pour them into a clean bowl, and place into the refrigerator for about 20 -30 minutes.  The fat will float to the top, and the drippings will be underneath.  The heavier solids will be at the bottom.

You can skim off the fat, and discard.  Then you can reduce the volume by boiling in a sauce pan until the mixture is the amount you need.

Good luck with the bird!


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 14, 2012)

Yup I did jut that a couple years ago...  Take Onions, Carrots, Celery, Granny Smith Apples all chopped up in a roasting pan with some turkey or chicken stock in a roasting pan under your turkey.  
When done, puree it all and use it to make your gravy like you normally wood.  Nice smoke flavor that goes GREAT over Garlic Mashed Spuds!!!

http://s618.beta.photobucket.com/user/byounghusband/library/Q-View

http://s618.beta.photobucket.com/user/byounghusband/library/Q-View


----------



## hambone1950 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes. Smoke that turkey in a pan ! Either foil or a roasting pan. All your juices will be right there for the gravy and the bird will get enough smoke even in the pan! I have done this a few times and it works great.


----------

